# Cast net from pier



## BiteArray (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello,


Years ago, I remember coming across a technique for throwing cast nets off a pier or bridge or otherwise elevated position for catching bait. The problem with piers is that they often have railings, which makes a traditional over the shoulder throw quite difficult.


Does anyone have information on techniques for cast nets off a pier? I seem to recall there's a "stirring motion" technique that will also let the cast net expand without requiring a toss, but can't seem to find the reference at the moment.


Thanks!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im 6'4 and have never had a problem. Some of the short ones should be by shortly with an answer to your question


----------



## BiteArray (Jan 16, 2020)

Haha, fair enough!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

spinning below


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1Saeal1OHM
> 
> spinning below
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OPbrTg4WSE


Those boys would have lots of fun trying to catch mullet. I'm still trying to figure out what the first guy was doing with the way he was making up his net . Looks like that "spinning" method would spook cigs away or under the pier. I just make up my bait or mullet nets the same way and throw, but a lot of the places I throw for mullet have rails. 
Throwing over a rail, take a step back just before the throw. Main mistake I see is people trying to throw from too close to the rail.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That 1st video had to have been done in Texas. I've never seen a true pier rat wear cowboy boots on the pier. Good video tho, don't think I've ever seen anyone load a net like that.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

CurDog said:


> That 1st video had to have been done in Texas. I've never seen a true pier rat wear cowboy boots on the pier. Good video tho, don't think I've ever seen anyone load a net like that.


I've worn overalls to the pier before...does that count for anything?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Im 6'4 and have never had a problem. Some of the short ones should be by shortly with an answer to your question


I have never had a problem throwing for Mullet of the bridges and the old beach pier. Did it for years. Bait nets and heavy Mullet nets. 

You just have to do it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I built a 16 ft. mullet net on a 6 month med cruise. made it for bridges mainly Longboat key bridge. I could not throw it off a dock. BUT off a bridge like the guy in first video only different. First step hang the net over the bridge. Then wind it up by twirling it. When twirled up quickly pull the twirled net up on the bridge. The go look for mullet on the bridge. when mullet spotted quickly lower the lead end over and start untwisting the net when through untwisting yank it up and let it go. It will open almost perfectly. did it one time while on leave and got about 200 mullet had to drag them to the beach way to heavy to pull up. that was in the good old days about 1963. I think the fish house in Cortez paid about 12$ for those fish. I was rich in those days.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Stand on this, aim below the horizon.


----------

